# Erste Hilfe



## XTimur (8. Februar 2009)

Wo bekomme ich die Quest her für Erste Hilfe auf 300?


----------



## Maladin (8. Februar 2009)

Auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel findest du das Buch dafür.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## XTimur (8. Februar 2009)

Ich habe aber 225 und muss auf 300 kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Februar 2009)

dann musste zu nehm lehrer und dort ne kleine quest machen. auf hordenseite wäre das in hammerfall.


----------



## Albertado (8. Februar 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> dann musste zu nehm lehrer und dort ne kleine quest machen. auf hordenseite wäre das in hammerfall.



und als ally in der kaserne von Theramore.


----------



## Scarface1907 (18. März 2009)

Albertado schrieb:


> und als ally in der kaserne von Theramore.



welchen Erste Hilfe Skill braucht man um die Quest anzunehmen?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. März 2009)

ich glaube du brauchst 225. weiter gehts eh nicht, bevor du die quest gemacht hast.

die quest konnte man auch nur mit level40 annehmen, aber glaube die levelbeschränkung wurde entfernt.


----------



## Scarface1907 (18. März 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich glaube du brauchst 225. weiter gehts eh nicht, bevor du die quest gemacht hast.
> 
> die quest konnte man auch nur mit level40 annehmen, aber glaube die levelbeschränkung wurde entfernt.



Ok danke für die Antwort.


----------



## wabedibu (25. März 2009)

Wo bekomme ich dann das Buch Erste Hilfe für Meister her? 
Wo kann ich das kufen? 

PS: Für Horde


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (25. März 2009)

scherbenwelt - höllenfeuerhalbinsel - falkenwacht


----------



## nomin (18. April 2009)

53/45 sturmwind, in der kathedrale -
dort kann man jetzt erst hilfe lenen ohne quest. bis skill 300. und die runenstoffverbände,
Theramore ist nicht mehr aktuell.
also ab 225 jetzt in sturmwind und ich glaub auch in darnassus und exodar.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (12. Mai 2009)

wo gehts denn für mich ab skill 410 weiteR?

edith: hab die lösung - wer liest bildet sich weiter


----------



## Lifeng (4. Juni 2009)

also ich hab nun 225 und war in der Kathedrale, aber da war nix von quest, oder bis 300 skill
ich hab nur ne ausbildung für magiestoff bekommen. im AH gibts das buch auch nicht?
wie skill ich denn nun weiter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2009)

Dann würde ich mit dem Magiestoff erst mal skillen und dann wieder zum Lehrer gehen.


----------



## Lifeng (5. Juni 2009)

neee, geht nicht weiter, steh bei 225 und hab 60 magiestoffverbände gemacht, aber bei der EH Lehrerin in der Kathedrale tut sich nix.
Wo bekomm ich nun die 300 er skillung her?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Juni 2009)

um von 225 auf 300 zu kommen musste man früher ne quest machen. weiß nicht ob das mittlerweile geändert wurde.
bei der horde steht der questgeber in hammerfall/arathihochland. allianz weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Taksoa (5. Juni 2009)

Mittlerweise muss man keine Quest mehr machen.
Hab bei meinem Main und Twink letzte Woche Erste Hilfe hoch geskillt und ging von 225-300 und höher, beim Lehrer!

So long...Takki


----------



## Cathalina (10. Juni 2009)

man muss ein bestimmtes level erreichen, um weitergebildet zu werden ... schwere magiestoffverbände lernt man z.b. erst ab level 35


Zitat:
Ab Sofort bringt nun der Erste Hilfe Lehrer Einem alles Notwendige bei - die Bücher [Erste Hilfe für Experten - Verbinden, aber richtig] und [Erste Hilfe für Meister - Hilfe, der Doktor kommt!] entfallen folglich. Demnach ist es möglich mit Fertigkeitsstufe 150 bzw. 300 die nächste Stufe beim Lehrer zu lernen.
Auch die Erste Hilfe Quest “Triage” ist nicht länger von Nöten, um Erste Hilfe Fachmann zu werden.
Quelle: http://www.wowknowhow.de


----------

